# SRAM Crankset S900 / Force?



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anybody know what the difference between these two cranksets is? They are both carbon, yet they look visibly different. SRAM advertises the S900 as being between Rival and Force yet Taylor Phinney chose the S900 for his Trek when he could have used Force or even Red if he wanted.


----------



## Littlehendrick (May 9, 2011)

The reason I heard he chose the S900 was because it was the only one that had long enough crank arms (IIRC 177.5 or something ridiculous) He is quite the lanky fellow, and they hadn't made the proper lengths yet. I heard that back when the World Championship just finished, I do not know if that still holds true.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I believe that was the reason I read, however, both Force and Red come in 177.5, so it's still a mystery to me.


----------



## Littlehendrick (May 9, 2011)

Could be that the bikes are under the UCI limit, so they have to add weight, so the lowest center of gravity is down in the BB area, so maybe add the weight there?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't the S900 setup with the removable spider so a powermeter can be added?


----------

